# Well well, look who it is...



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys - or those who remember me! Been a few years since I've been on here eh? I was struggling to get to sleep the other night and thought to myself 'hey, I wonder whatever happened to all those guys over a WW2aircraft?' Things sure are different to how I remember 'em!

So...How's everyone doing? It's going to take me a few weeks of spamming to get back my place as #1 poster...!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, well, well. Look what dropped in  Been awhile.

It will take a little bit of spamming won't it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, well, well......if it isn't CC!

Welcome back mate!

I don't like spam, could I have ham instead?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2009)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hey guys - or those who remember me! Been a few years since I've been on here eh? I was struggling to get to sleep the other night and thought to myself 'hey, I wonder whatever happened to all those guys over a WW2aircraft?' Things sure are different to how I remember 'em!
> 
> So...How's everyone doing? It's going to take me a few weeks of spamming to get back my place as #1 poster...!



Nice to see you back CC!! Where's your sidekick????


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2009)

good to see you back chedder cheese


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm all outta ham, but I have a lovely ox's tongue up for grabs 

Truth is I haven't seen him properly for ages! We reminisced about this place year or so ago during our college leaving do, and we both filmed a piano being destroyed by a digger at chirstmas (don't ask!) but since then? Nada. He's off studying engineering or some sort at Cambridge these days...

I also went to uni at Bristol for year studying History, but the course was naff and I was fed up so I left. Now I'm just kinda in limbo for a bit while a save up money for a Journalism course.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome back CC! Been a long time! We ask about you two every once in a while.

You going to stick around for a bit?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2009)

The double C returneth. Welcome back.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2009)

And he is gone again...

See him about 2 years I guess.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Will he be a different cheese then, after another two or so years?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeez, 2 hours absence and I'm gone forever?!  I wont become another cheese but apparantly I go well with a nice Chianti 

Sure I'll be sticking around for a while - why not!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmmm.....how about Guinness or whisky then? 

You better stick around mate, you've got a fair bit of posting to do, to snatch the #1 spot from Chris! 

Get cracking!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to see u back into the fold Daniel, u were missed....

We've had a bit of the Modeling Madness hit our Board here... Turns out a few of us have quite a knack for it...


----------



## DBII (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome back CC rider. And what is so bad about Spam? That is the second attack on a fine product I have witness this week. I will be enjoying SPAM for lunch during the the Wings Over Houston Airshow. 

DBII


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome back CC! Hope you'll stick around for awhile.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2009)

Agreed, spam gets a bad press. You know the knights of the round table? Apparently, they ate ham and jam and spamalot...

Thanks for the warm re-welcoming guys!

Right: lets get back in the fold...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome back CC


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well there is a voice from the past!! Good to hear from you again CC. We think about you and Lanc quite often.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2009)

So tell us Daniel, was The Lanc REALLY that pissed off at us when we changed his post count to zero, shortly before both of u guys left us????

It was all in fun u know, just yankin his spammin chain....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

You didn't!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha, I'd completely forgotten about that!! Well I can't say for sure but I'd guess it may have irked him a little bit... 




Matt308 said:


> We think about you and Lanc quite often.



Don't know whether to be honoured or disturbed!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2009)

Be disturbed. Very disturbed.

You wanker.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiya CC! When you went absent I just had joined, or a month later.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome back, CC.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2009)

You show some compassion and look at the respect shown. b


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2009)

hey ya moldy good to see you at the site again, now quitting screwing off and start posting something good.

salutations

E ~


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to have you back CC!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2009)

First I think that he'd work himself through the "Breaking News" thread, so that he sees what he has missed.....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya CC, good to see you back mate!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome back CC!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice to meet you finally CC. 

You can't go very far into this site without running into one of your old posts.
Looking forward to a few (hundred) thousand more. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2009)

_( que the music...)_

"Cheddars back and you're gonna be in trouble!

Hey la, Hey la, Cheddars back!"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2009)

Njaco said:


> _( que the music...)_
> 
> "Cheddars back and you're gonna be in trouble!
> 
> Hey la, Hey la, Cheddars back!"



Once Lanc finally decides to come back, CC is going to start singing "My Boyfriends Back..."


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2009)

Can we make Englishmen-jokes again Adler?
Hey CC, still into the Italian stuff?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2009)

He's ignoring us. And based on the last few posts he's probably remembering why he left.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Once Lanc finally decides to come back, CC is going to start singing "My Boyfriends Back..."


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome back CC, nice to meet you.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice to "meet" you CC. What are your interests???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2009)

WB, pleasure to finally meet you.


----------

